# Can we talk about midtone e/s?



## elektra513 (Jul 24, 2008)

Ok, so I bought this *makeup book by Robert Jones* the other day, and it's all about using makeup to enhance one's natural beauty. He uses the same neutral (not natural) colors on everyone in the book to show that not a lot of makeup is needed. It's a beautiful book and I am learning a lot, especially on how to apply my makeup specifically to fit my features (face shape, eye shape, etc). I have prominent eyes and he (like other makeup artists/authors) recommends using matte e/s colors, in the following placement:

Highlight: browbone only
Midtone: all over lid up to the browbone, blending into the highlight
Contour: lid only and lower lash line

So my question is: What do you consider to be "midtone" e/s? What colors do you use in this way, if at all? Or do you just apply your e/s however you randomly wish on that day? I mean, you'd think that a midtone on NC 15 is different on an NC45, right? So what makes an e/s "midtone"?

I hope what I am asking is clear. I am thinking about all the e/s that I have, and wonder if I have what I need to create all different types of looks.

Today I tried this out using Shroom as a highlight, Texture as my midtone, and Folie as the contour. It looks nice, but I think it's kind of dark for my skintone and for work. Plus I am not used to having a darker shade on my lid. I normally do the basics (highlight: browbone; medium: lid, and contour: crease) with satin and frost e/s. I am just getting into matte colors, btw.

Any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## darkwater_soul (Jul 24, 2008)

Midtone, I would think, would be the middle color, as far as depth and intensity, darker than the higlight, but lighter then the contour, in any color range. Example - 

Vanilla - highlight, meant to be 3-4 shades lighter than the person's skintone.
Kid - midtone - maybe matching the skin or one to two shades darker
Embark - 4-5 shades darker, contour, crease, blended into midtone.

For a neutral eye, maybe an NC20-NC30


----------



## elektra513 (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkwater_soul* 

 
_Vanilla - highlight, *meant to be 3-4 shades lighter than the person's skintone*.
Kid - midtone - *maybe matching the skin or one to two shades darker*
Embark - *4-5 shades darker, contour, crease, blended into midtone*._

 
I believe this is what I was looking for. So definitely, the medium shade is relative to the skin tone? This might seem obvious to some people, but it just wasn't to me. I learn all my makeup rules just as I go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And also, whether or not the crease color is a contouring shade is contingent upon the shape of the eye, as far as I'm reading 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry for being so technical, I'm trying to get the rules down...so I can break them


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jul 25, 2008)

I use either Texture (Velvet) or Saddle (Matte) as my midtone.  I also like to use Satins for my highlights.  Those three shades are the most "natural" finishes that Mac has imo.


----------



## elektra513 (Jul 25, 2008)

I love texture e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm going to keep practicing with all these colors I have. I even re-organized my palettes for inspiration.


----------



## L281173 (Jul 25, 2008)

I think that there is no true definition of mid tone.  It varies for everyone.  I personally do not adhere to guideline rules on makeup.  I think of the individuals personality in mood.  I am an NC50 who hates neutral shades.  I am more the fan of the vibrant purples, blues, yellows, bronzes, aquas, etc.


----------



## 1QTPie (Jul 25, 2008)

On me,

Saddle, Shale, Memorablia, Haux, Brown Script etc are all midtone.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 27, 2008)

Ha ha, I've only got 1. Saddle...


----------



## neonbright (Jul 29, 2008)

Swiss Chocolate, A Little Folie, Folie, and Saddle.  I love these for midtones.


----------



## elektra513 (Jul 30, 2008)

I still don't like that MAs want prominent lid folks to put the crease color all over their lid instead of the crease...to me that is just boring (and for me out of place).

Still experimenting. Thanks for the responses.


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey guys! I just bought Saddle and Cork, and I love them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been using Mulch or Bronze as a contour and it's been so nice for work.


----------



## LAMB4LIFE (Aug 8, 2008)

I Use Cork, I've Tried To Substitute It From Time To Time Just For A Change But Nothing Else Compares To It For Me.


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Aug 9, 2008)

Lately I've been loving 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Warming Trend* as my midtone
makes a gorgeous transition colour from my Woodwinked or Go! lid colour
I'd love to find a colour that is matte version of Warming Trend
'cos I don't know what I'm going to do when I run out


----------



## 1QTPie (Aug 11, 2008)

I wear Warming Trend (probably a little too much) in my inner crease. Loves it!


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Aug 15, 2008)

maybe my new midtone love.... 
OverRich Collection's : *Blonde's Gold* pigment 
it's a lil warmer than Warming Trend and it's going to be permanent


----------



## seymone25 (Aug 18, 2008)

I have to second warming trend and go.. Loves them both.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 19, 2008)

Hm.  Saddle for me is my everyday contour.  My staple combo for a neutral eye would be 
1. Anastasia Matte Camile brow highlighting pencil
2. MAC Tete-a-tint eyeshadow on lid upward
3.  Saddle to contour


----------

